# Sioux vs. Gophers



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Did anyone catch the hockey series this weekend in Minneapolis? If you didnt, you missed one heck of a series. The Sioux swept the Gophers in MN for the first time since 1980. Lets hope that the Sioux keep this momentum going and bring this season around for the better.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, it would have been even worse for the goofers if the Souix could have stayed out of the penalty box. Seemed like Campion was calling everything.

Are you OK Goldy? oke:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Are you OK Goldy?


Getting swept at home really bites, especially to the sioux, but I lived through the holy cross disaster so........The sioux were quicker and a lot more hungry to put it in a nut shell. I have to dig down a little here and look for a bright side, it was going to happen sooner or later to the gophs so better now I guess. 
:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh. That second game was awesome. :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Did Bena's goal make it to Sportscenter?
That was a good one for the Sioux fans.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah Bina's goal made sportcenters top ten plays I think it was number 8. Let's hope UND stays on this roll


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Their next games are Feb. 9/10 against Mankato, so they should be able to continue their momentum. It then goes Duluth, Denver, and St. Cloud State, so they have some tough games coming up.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

From what I saw on Saturday night, the Sioux will have no problem with UMD.

I am from the twin cities, but went to UMD...I love seeing the Gophers lose at everything.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Springer said:


> Did Bena's goal make it to Sportscenter?
> That was a good one for the Sioux fans.


Yep. It was the #1 play of the night.


----------

